# [EVDL] Modifying small Inverter Generator as 168V battery charger



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Markus Lorch wrote:
> 
> > I was wondering if somebody here has taken a small 2-3kw Inverter
> > Generator, such as the Kipor or Honda units apart and use it as a
> ...


----------

